# Layout tapered ellipse solid



## Robert Fine (Jul 23, 2011)

Any ideas for laying out a tapered ellipse solid, or a tapered ellipsoidal section?

I have the two ellipse shapes, and I know the height, but I can't figure out how to create the pattern for the solid.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Huh? Words are too big for me... I don't understand what your wanting to do.

Can you clarify?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Sketch Up Question???*

Those are not words I normally use either :no: bill
Orthographic projection would do it?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Robert Fine said:


> Any ideas for laying out a tapered ellipse solid, or a tapered ellipsoidal section?
> 
> I have the two ellipse shapes, and I know the height, but I can't figure out how to create the pattern for the solid.


Are you trying to draw an ellipse? Maybe you could explain it a bit better.












 







.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A wedge shaped elipse? Is that what you want?

G


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

A cpl missing components Robert......

*Purpose:

>as a test?

>as part of some kind of project?

*Then sorta along those same lines(ha):

>is this for money(maybe a bet)?

>part of an item for sale?

*Saving best for last

>how do you want it generated?

Got all that out of the way,don't have a clue of how to do it.....not like that ever stopped anybody from figurin out a problem.Math/Physics is a wonderful thing..........on a computer.Its understanding and subsequent solutions in the *practical sense has largely gone untapped...well,thats not completely true.The folks in the past who've "seen" it and utilized it are usually too busy dink'n with cool stuff that any attempt to get them involved is of,how you say?Chancy.

Google up some;"how to lay out sheet metal forms" or sumthin like that.Theres some wonderful reading representing that notion,laid down in the late 1800's....probably culminating around 1915 or so.Cheers,BW


*practical sense;with almost zero formal education,certainly no math....my career has followed that of WWr's and other tradesman of the past.One of loooong apprenticeship...........Where working in a "shop" that stands the test of time(multiple's of generations),its natural for some of the more difficult problems to show up at the doorstep,nes pa?The notion of it somehow being a feather in one's cap to be able to figure a problem out is.......well sorta dumb.Figuring the problem out is simply a means to an end.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Robert Fine said:


> Any ideas for laying out a tapered ellipse solid, or a tapered ellipsoidal section?
> 
> I have the two ellipse shapes, and I know the height, but I can't figure out how to create the pattern for the solid.


If I understand you correctly then this HAS to be a turned object and all you have to do is draw a half-ellipse and make a story board out of it to guide you in the turning.

If you don't understand how to create a drawing of an accurate ellipse, just Google it. It's pretty trivial.


----------

